# E.R is BACK!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thursdays Ten pm on more 4 ( I think)

Anyone else watching


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Ohhhh yes!!! I've just finally caught up with what happened in the last episode (damn DH distracting me!!!) Can't wait for the new one


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Missed most of the last series (had other things to do then  ) Can anyone let me know what happened please   Will be watching on Thursday (already have it programmed on Sky)

Tina xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Absolutely 

I can't wait- must set up the PVR to record every week just in case I miss any.

Can't wait to find out how they explain Luca being off in Croatia without Abby and baby! Plus will Ray be back after his accident  (I hope so as he was the other hottie in the show   ) And what happened to Neela and the other doc (forget name) at the anti war rally!!!

Will be glued to box on Thursday's until June now  

Maz x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I love it but missed most of the last series so have completely lost track, will watch on Thursday, sure I'll figure it out after on episode.  Luca is lush


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonight TEN PM!     

Anyone know if more four is on free veiw as DH is cancleing sky


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Tonight TEN PM!
> 
> Anyone know if more four is on free veiw as DH is cancleing sky


Tomorrow 

and yes more4 is on freeview


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oops yep its tommorow  

I'm too excited can you tell!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG poor Neela!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Love it!!

Ray won't be back, he went off back to Tenessee or somewhere with his mum to convalesce due to losing his legs. Luca has supposedly gone to see his dad, don't know if he's coming back. 

Good first episode though. Hope Neela is going to be ok.

K
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Ray won't be back, he went off back to Tenessee or somewhere with his mum to convalesce due to losing his legs. Luca has supposedly gone to see his dad, don't know if he's coming back.


When did they show this  
I thought I watched the last episode of the last series, but on thursday I felt as though I'd missed vital info


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Dizzi,

How are you? Hope you are well. They showed that episode on Saturday evening on channel 4 before they showed the first episode of the new series.

Tina xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tina xx said:


> Hi Dizzi,
> 
> How are you? Hope you are well. They showed that episode on Saturday evening on channel 4 before they showed the first episode of the new series.
> 
> Tina xx


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Damn blast and fiddlysticks I never knew!

guess I may have to ask for the box sets for my birthday as shift working always meant I missed some episodes


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hello.
I am an ER fan, but did not get to see quite a few episodes of the last series (don't know why  ) and now the new series has started I am really confused about what has happened to Ray! Why has he had his legs amputated? what happened?
Does anyone else like ER? can anyone shed light for me?


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi 
  I too love ER,although never quite the same since  carter went.
  Ray got hit by a huge truck, if I remember rightly he was going after neela
it is sad he has gone I quite liked him.
                kx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

Ray was knocked down when he came out of a pub after getting chucked out of Abbys wedding for fighting with that paramedic come dr guy, the one that was going out with Neela, anyway whilst crossing the road Neela phoned him and he dropped the phone went to pick it up and the truck ran over him!! 

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG! poor Ray! how awful!   

I liked Carter too, shame he has gone  

did you see the episode a couple of years ago when (forgotten his name) the cheif guy got his arm loped off  by a chopper on the roof? then the next series he had flashbacks and got scared so he ran from the roof out into the street and the chopper from the roof fell down and killed him on the street! how random (an sooooo american - ER ish!) haha! poor bloke!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I could of swore i watched the last season, but upon watching this one ive obviously missed some   What happened to the lady (cant remember her name) that was head of the er dept?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Ahh, Wever, she left for LA or Miami somewhere like that where she could spend time with Henry at the beach.

Oh i remember that man with the false arm, oh now what was his name, sorry cant remeber 

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Rocket Romano!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I  have merged the threads 

Glad we have a few more ER fans in the house


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I loved the old episodes with Carter and Doug Ross


----------



## Grumpyduck (Nov 30, 2007)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Glad we have a few more ER fans in the house


I love it and I have seen them all


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

OMG I missed ER last week - I'm gutted, can anyone tell me what happened? I searched high and low for it on Sunday night cos it used to be repeated on 2nd Chance Sunday on SKY but I couldn't find it anywhere, does anyone know if it's repeated anywhere? I really miss Carter, is he coming back from Darfur??

lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I think Mondays on ch4 is  a week behind sky, If that helps.

Although it did used to be on second chance sunday, so I wonder why its not 

~Dizzi~
I loved Benton, as an original cast member, along with Mark green and Elizabeth Corday!


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Deborah

From what I can gather it is on Thursdays 10pm on More4(?)  way to late for me, so I video it on Saturdays ch4 8-9pm.  Missed the first episode, but got the 2nd.

Lorna


----------

